# Oppo dv-970HD, Yamaha DVD-S-657, or Yamaha DVD-S1500



## nm2285 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Oppo dv-970HD, Yamaha DVD-S657, or Yamaha DVD-S1500*

I have the opportunity to purchase each of these units within $50 of one another and I'm going insane trying to decide which one! The Oppo and the 657 both carry DivX and more DVD-R support, but the 1500 offers the DCDi deinterlacer. The Oppo offers HDMI (is that really important to me?) but only comes in silver and I love black. The Oppo also offers HDCD, but I don't own any and don't know I'd ever purchase any.

Anyway, my concerns in order of importance are: 1) picture quality 2) SACD/DVD-A performance and controls (eg crossover settings, bass management...)

Can anyone with experience with at least two of the players lend some advice?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

What is the resolution of your display? What type of video connection do you plan on using?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The 1500 has been one of the worst products that Yamaha ever made in terms of reliability. Most of the ones that we sold have been exchanged for other units due to problems. Stay away from it for that reason. I have not compared the other two units.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Good review of the Oppo in the Winter 2007 edition of The Pefect Vision which just came out. Says it is an "outstanding value".


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The OPPO 970 doesn't come with any image processing. So if you buy it, you're going to be using your display/receiver/outboard unit for image processing. The OPPO 971 does come with image processing using a Faroudja solution but is $50 more.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

The 971 does not do SACD which was one of his requirements. OPPO are expected to bring out a replacement for the 971 in the next few months that will apparently include everything the 971 has (HDMI instead of DVI) plus SACD and will be black.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Oppo dv-970HD, Yamaha DVD-S657, or Yamaha DVD-S1500*



nm2285 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase each of these units within $50 of one another and I'm going insane trying to decide which one! The Oppo and the 657 both carry DivX and more DVD-R support, but the 1500 offers the DCDi deinterlacer. The Oppo offers HDMI (is that really important to me?) but only comes in silver and I love black. The Oppo also offers HDCD, but I don't own any and don't know I'd ever purchase any.
> 
> Anyway, my concerns in order of importance are: 1) picture quality 2) SACD/DVD-A performance and controls (eg crossover settings, bass management...)
> 
> ...


oppo DVD players are amazing value
970 is the best for use with HDMI
it sends DVD Audio and SACD over HDMI
So if you plan to use HDMI in the future that would be my choice
If you are after video processing than 971 will give you a better image processing, but don't forget that would be your choice
Hope this helps


----------

